# Guinea pig advice



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi there, i have got 2 boars and a sow (in a seperate hutch).
I am considering breeding.
I think the animals are so cute. If anyone has any advice then feel free to say.


----------



## CreatureCrazy (Jan 25, 2008)

Prior to offering my advice, I would like to ask you some questions, if you don't mind.

Why do you want to breed?
How old are your guinea - pigs?
What are your guinea - pigs current living conditions?
What do you know about breeding guinea - pigs?


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

I love guinea pigs and would like to have more from them. The sow is such a good nature and just being able to experience the growing and caring for them really interest me.
I have 2 boars which are about 7 1/2 months and a sow about 6 months.
They are in hutches in the shed.
I have read lots of sites on the internet about it...
And any babies i would keep myself.....


----------



## CreatureCrazy (Jan 25, 2008)

Angel said:


> I love guinea pigs and would like to have more from them.


If it is purely for wanting more guinea - pigs then I suggest you rescue some, you sound as if you have a good home.



Angel said:


> The sow is such a good nature and just being able to experience the growing and caring for them really interest me.


It is a wonderful experience seeing these little guys grow and caring for them is extremely enjoyable. Having the feeling - knowing - you have bred a healthy, happy litter is wonderful.

However when a pregnant sow dies due to birthing difficulties (the babies along with her), when you have a litter of stillborns, a litter of babies that slowly die over a period of a couple of weeks (no matter what you do) or the sow dies leaving the pups behind who have a very small chance of survival, it's a heartbreaking experience - especially because it was you who caused these deaths. This is the reality of breeding.



Angel said:


> I have 2 boars which are about 7 1/2 months and a sow about 6 months. They are in hutches in the shed.


Are the boars together?



Angel said:


> I have read lots of sites on the internet about it...


This is good to hear, however I do question if you have done this, why you are asking for advice? What do you exactly know?



Angel said:


> And any babies i would keep myself.....


I am pleased to hear this, as having homes for the little ones to go to - not just homes but good homes - is a very difficult job. Sometimes you have the pleasure of having a little one for a good few months before finding a suitable home. However have you considered the fact your sow could have eight boars?

I do apologise for asking more questions but I need to know the answers before giving advice. Please answer as soon as possible.


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

yeah the 2 boars are together...... i am a bit worried about parting them.
I would love to experience the joy of raising the young, but yeah you are right it would be devastating if the sow or babies died. Especially as my daughter is very emotional.......
I might just get another sow to go with the one i have to keeo it company........


----------



## CreatureCrazy (Jan 25, 2008)

I would personally do this myself. If you part the boars there is a good chance they won't bond again.

Consider it over the next 24 hours, then get back to me. I am more then happy to offer advice but I have to know you would like to do this for a good reason. I would rather give you sound advice, rather then you attempt this without knowing what you are doing.


----------



## suki001 (Mar 31, 2008)

I must just add that if you are going to breed from your sow you need to do it soon as they're pelvic bones fuse around 10 months of age and you might lose babies and mum. If you want more adevice feel free to pm me.


----------



## char (Mar 28, 2008)

hello can anyone tell me the name of a good guinea pig vet in merseyside as i am going to get my pig neutered so he can have a girl friend. Thank you,


----------



## sueg (Apr 1, 2008)

i am a breeder of guinea pigs and can give you sound advice on keeping 2 males together when you have a female nearby,the males can fight very viciously to gain the right to the female.you can keep many females together but not males when you have females.hope this helps you.
Sue.


----------



## char (Mar 28, 2008)

hi i dont want to keep guineau pigs in seperate cages i just think maybe my pigs abit lonely and wanted to get him a mate he's only 9 months old and although he gets lots of attention and is quite happy ive seen lots of info saying it's cruel to keep them alone. I was going to get him neutered and then introduce a female as i don't want to breed them is this a good idea?


----------



## sueg (Apr 1, 2008)

That sounds like a fab idea,it would probably work better that way.I had a male and female that lived together and never bred,i think he may have been neutered before i got him,they were inseparable.


----------



## char (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm not sure where to get him neutered the vet i have him registered with mainly deals with cats and dogs and is ok to get his claws done but am not sure about getting him neutered there. Is there anyway of finding a good reputable guinea vet for him in my local area?


----------



## sueg (Apr 1, 2008)

The best way to do that really is to just go through the phone book,list the local vets and call and ask,they should tell you if they deal with small animal neutering or not.Not sure if this helps much but theres not really any other way of finding out unless you know people with small animals that could recommend a vet.


----------



## char (Mar 28, 2008)

thanks i think i'l do that


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Why dont you buy another sow to live with your lone sow? or a neutered boar?
I must advice that you can not put two boars neutered or not with a single sow they will still fight. 
I personally would get a friend for the lone sow and not breed. I have kept Guineas for nearly 9yrs and have experience of breeding finding the sow a friend is an easier option than to breed, do you know the history of the pigs you are planning to put togther?

Remember if you get a boar neutered he must not be with the sow for upto 4wks because the seimen can still be alive within side the tubes left within his body.

Emma x


----------

